# A stonker for the HOF



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Couta1 has done it again - Taking bets now for species and size :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a 10kg turtle? :shock:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

12gk toad?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Duran?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll narrow it down - The top three places in the HOF are already filled and first place has been beaten by a huge amount 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mullet


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

20kg king? Wouldn't that piss off the SA boys up at Pt Augusta


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Horse of a Cobia ... I'd say :shock:
or a giant Squid ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> mullet


bugger, i'm just hanging on in the mullet stakes :lol:

i'd say it's a kingy


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Most definitely a Hardyhead 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha hah , 30 kg mud crab


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

90kg frogman? :shock:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

A spa bath with Jennifer Hawkins....

bastard..


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If the suspense is killing you, you're gonna have to wait until Sunday night. Couta will spill the beenz when he's back at his pewter ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cmon - you cant do that - but I'm guessing he landed a mermaid !!!!! With three norks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

2.5 metre King George whiting?.....complete with my leg?

Cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

nah it would be that 7 meter squid i seen the other day :shock: :shock: and trust me its not a fib :lol: :lol: :lol: cheers cruiser


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

i going for a 45cm yellowfin bream 
or a 42cm flounder

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

The Loch Ness Monster.

He said to the monster "What do you want?"

And the monster said "Oh, I need about three fiddy."

Tree Fiddy.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

You have done it again Couta. That is one awesome fish, it must have run off 400m of line before it started to slow down, ;-) ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Todays pic might give you an idea of the size of it:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Well done Zipper.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Zipper


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

COBE 4 sure


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I know why Steven has the beanie on,Reports of 3deg on the coast this morning, there is no way I was going to get out of bed that early 
Gee he has a grin from ear to ear,    Look at the red mark on one side his belly, :shock: :shock:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah I was there and it was a slab of a....................mmmmmmmmmmmm no i will let you wait until tomorrow but all I can say is ive never seen him so lost for words and quite emotional..........
I stayed out until about 9;30 and got a huge one myself.........a big FAT ZERO. :lol: :lol: 
safa


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

WAHOOOooooooo :twisted:


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

I reckon it is a tiny fish. Don't know what type but it looks staged :shock:


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say it's of the larger variety. Has scales, fins & gills which allow it to breather under water. It has teeth and a couple of eyes that provide excellent peripheral vision. Most likely swims at a depth of between 1 and 150m. Obviously very good at distances of 400m.
Whatever it is I'm looking fwd to the unveiling. My uneducated guess, a large Groper :lol:

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

COUTAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ,,,,,,,,,, WHERE ARE YA ,,,,,,,,,,,BLAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH,,,,,,,,,,C'MON COUTA ,,,TELL US,,,,,,,,,, :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Mulloway's my guess.......


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Its a gee up for sure. 8)

Or possibly a giant bum fish. They go like the wind but taste like shit. :shock:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Steven is away looking after the birthday girl, Happy Birthday Louise   He was only going out for short paddle and had to be home early to head away for a romantic weekend, ;-) ;-) 
Big fish will make you late every time, :twisted: :twisted: 
Full report to night I am sure.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

wait a few more hours....still working on my points...no time yet to mess around on computer


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Or possibly a giant bum fish. They go like the wind but taste like shit. :shock:


I hope Couta's mystery fish tasted better than that mushy kingfish I the landed other month. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Couta1,

Although you are somewhat (or just are) a legend in most of our eyes.....

Plz put up the pic now, and make it good


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think we have to ask the mods to excommunicate you very soon unless you tell all as you are leaving us in suspenders !!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Its probably a bloody turtle or albatross


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Couta, where's this stonker mate :? Us forumites are getting restless and you might have a lynch mob on your tail if you don't live up to our very lofty expectations we have after being berleyed up big time by Spooled :twisted: :lol: :lol: Poor ol Baz is almost having a heart attack with all the suspense :shock: 
Put us out of our misery one way or another


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

just posted


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I assume its the GT.

That thing is friquen massive


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Just posted where exactly???


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Look for this post in Main - A STONKER FOR HALL OF FAME....SPECIES REVEALED!!

Definitely a Stonker!!


----------

